# How soon do we need to land in Australia once we get our PR Visa granted?



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm new and so curious to know, how soon do we need to land in Australia once we get our PR Visa granted? :eek2:


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Arunvas, 

the visa grant notice has a "Must make first entry to Australia before <dateX>" section. Generally speaking, the dates on your police clearance certificates (PCCs) and medicals determine your latest validation date - add one year to each of the dates and take the earliest one. 

You don't have to migrate within that period, a short visit to activate the visa is enough. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Arunvas,
> 
> the visa grant notice has a "Must make first entry to Australia before <dateX>" section. Generally speaking, the dates on your police clearance certificates (PCCs) and medicals determine your latest validation date - add one year to each of the dates and take the earliest one.
> 
> ...


That was a detailed and spontaneous response, thanks Monika!

Just need little more clarification! If I take the Medicals test before the visa invite or in the early stage after invited, then it would minimize my time to enter Aus rite? So you suggest PCC and Meds only in the later stage of Visa application?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Arunvas, 

we organized the medicals and PCCs immediately after we lodged the application - but we wanted to fly to Australia as soon as possible. Applicants from countries where the security checks can take a long time sometimes have to re-take the medicals or get new PCCs if their 1-year-validity expires before the grant. That's why the CO occasionally recommends to do the medicals at the end, after the external security checks. It's your choice, really. For most applicants, it should not make much difference. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Arunvas,
> 
> we organized the medicals and PCCs immediately after we lodged the application - but we wanted to fly to Australia as soon as possible. Applicants from countries where the security checks can take a long time sometimes have to re-take the medicals or get new PCCs if their 1-year-validity expires before the grant. That's why the CO occasionally recommends to do the medicals at the end, after the external security checks. It's your choice, really. For most applicants, it should not make much difference.
> 
> ...


That was spontaneous, thanks Monika!

I was born in India and at present living in USA. So obviously need to get PCC from India and USA. Now, do you see India or USA as a country where the security checks could take a long time? I'm just calculating when to take PCC and Meds as per your view...


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

India and US arent in High Risk countries. so dont worry


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> India and US arent in High Risk countries. so dont worry


WoW, thats a good news, thanks Aravindh!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Arunvas, 

technically, "low risk" only refers to countries which issue ETA eligible passports - India is not on that list but the U.S. is. However, the Indian authorities cooperate well with their Australian counterparts, so security checks are usually not an issue and processed quickly. 

FBI clearance can be a pain and take multiple months, though. It would be a good idea to initiate this earlier.


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Monika, we can initiate PCC even before EOI is lodged rite?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Arunvas, 

sure, anytime you want. But keep the 1-year deadline in mind: It may take a couple of months for the invite plus 2-3 months wait for the CO. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Arunvas,
> 
> sure, anytime you want. But keep the 1-year deadline in mind: It may take a couple of months for the invite plus 2-3 months wait for the CO.
> 
> ...


Vokay, with that in mind, I can process for PPC of both India and USA (as it would take a lot of time than Med tests) and then take Med test after CO is assigned so that the latest date of Med test will be considered for that 1 year time rite?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Arunvas, 

no. The *earliest date* on all your PCCs and medicals determines the "enter before" date. Example: We had our medicals on 22 Dec 2012 and I got my PCCs (from Germany and Austria) after that. So 21 Dec 2013 would have been our latest entry date. If you switch the order (PCCs first, medicals second), the PCC date determines the entry date etc.


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Arunvas,
> 
> no. The *earliest date* on all your PCCs and medicals determines the "enter before" date. Example: We had our medicals on 22 Dec 2012 and I got my PCCs (from Germany and Austria) after that. So 21 Dec 2013 would have been our latest entry date. If you switch the order (PCCs first, medicals second), the PCC date determines the entry date etc.


aaah thatz bad


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

Now, I need to get PCC from India and USA. If I get PCC for India on Dec-2013 and USA on Feb-2014 and Med test later, then PCC itself will have 2 different dates rite? then again the earliest date (here Dec-13) is taken?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Arunvas said:


> Now, I need to get PCC from India and USA. If I get PCC for India on Dec-2013 and USA on Feb-2014 and Med test later, then PCC itself will have 2 different dates rite? then again the earliest date (here Dec-13) is taken?


Yes buddy, you are correct.


----------



## coolgauravmonster (Jul 12, 2017)

espresso said:


> Hi Arunvas,
> 
> no. The *earliest date* on all your PCCs and medicals determines the "enter before" date. Example: We had our medicals on 22 Dec 2012 and I got my PCCs (from Germany and Austria) after that. So 21 Dec 2013 would have been our latest entry date. If you switch the order (PCCs first, medicals second), the PCC date determines the entry date etc.


Appologies for changing the topic , As i saw in your response that you have aquire PCC form germany, can you please let me know how much time it will take to get PCC from germany and please provide steps to follow.


----------

